# Question regarding writing letters on the road



## Deleted member 5971 (Nov 19, 2012)

iv got a friend of mine thats doing time, and i want to write him on the road but i cant think of how to receive letters, anyone know any handy tricks or methods to receive letters on the road, or anything of that nature?


----------



## Ekstasis (Nov 19, 2012)

I need something like this!

I just did a search for mail forwarding and myrvmail.com looks pretty cool. It gives you a physical address in Florida for benefits. It's $9/month but looks like it has some great benefits for travelers.


----------



## fawn (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a ups mailbox. $20 a month. they'll also take any packages and hold them forever. they'll forward mail for postage costs. (also serves as 'proof of residency' in a few years for when I decide to buck up and go to college...)

there's also general delivery if you're going to be in one place for awhile.


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Dec 11, 2012)

You can have mail sent to your name as "general delivery" to a post office in any city. You just have to show ID to pick it up. I also use a UPS store box but they legally are required to have proof of a physical address (lease/utilities) for you to open one & forwarding through them is not super cheap. Awesome that you're trying to keep writing your friend in jail btw....


----------

